

Effective Editing in Emacs: Moving. - pdelgallego
http://www.masteringemacs.org/articles/2011/01/14/effective-editing-movement/

======
pdelgallego
This is a great introduction on how to navigate inside of a buffer in emacs,
but I also have learn a couple of more advance tricks like c-subword-mode, or
C-s C-w

I also find useful put my moving keys in the home row.

    
    
        ;;; Arrow keys. 
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-k")    'next-line)
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-i")    'previous-line)
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-j")    'backward-char)
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-l")    'forward-char)
    
        ;;; Fast Arrow keys.
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-K")    'forward-paragraph)
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-I")    'backward-paragraph)
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-J")    'backward-word)
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-L")    'forward-word)
    
        ;;; kill text
        (global-set-key (kbd "M-j")  'delete-backward-char)
        (global-set-key (kbd "M-J")  'backward-kill-word)   ;;;    Doesnt work on paraedit. 
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-w")  'kill-word)
    
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-1")    'shrink-window)
        (global-set-key (kbd "s-2")    'enlarge-window)

------
ramen
Another great tool for movement is next-error, bound to C-x ` by default,
though I bind it to M-` for convenience. Despite its name, it's not just
useful for jumping to error locations in source code. It also jumps to matches
from M-x occur and M-x rgrep, making it very easy to hop around from one regex
match to another. A negative prefix argument can be used to navigate in the
reverse direction, in case you go too far.

